# Extreme Shock Ammo



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Anybody have any experience or know anything about this ammo...?

http://www.extremeshockusa.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

The homepage gets your attention. The Fang Face looks nasty. Pricey little buggers. I'd like to hear or read moe about them before I buy.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

How about Mall Ninja ammo. I haven't been their for a year or so. Here what I observed. They tested in Clay. Their a ammo company couldn't test in Jell like every one else. Clay not a good test medium.
The Packaging belongs in a game boy set up.
How do you take these people serious with these Names and package
I would like to know the names of any Fed Agency useing this stuff. Or is it one of these if we tell you we would then have to kill you deals. How about and state, local, county or Sheriff dept that uses.
If so fantasic how come not all over every gun board on internet.
Save you money it garbage. Just my .02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard that they are a waste of money - I'd skip 'em...


----------



## medictg (Mar 28, 2006)

If you search on the Glocktalk forum, there is a really good post about it. Total junk.


----------

